# Newbie here.



## rif (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi All,

Sorry to ask again if this has been already discussed. We are new here and wish to immigrate to NZ. I am ICT Business Analyst (Assessed by ACS) and my wife is Analyst Programmer (Assessed by ACS). Both of us are in Late Fourties. With about 15 years of experience. 

We are looking for starting point and any information on how to go about the process. We have got our skills assessed and have taken IELTS tests (waiting for results to come)

Please Advise, thanks in advance


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

rif said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to ask again if this has been already discussed. We are new here and wish to immigrate to NZ. I am ICT Business Analyst (Assessed by ACS) and my wife is Analyst Programmer (Assessed by ACS). Both of us are in Late Fourties. With about 15 years of experience.
> 
> ...


Hi there - what languages/platforms are your wife's skills in? And what industries have you worked in? We do need the kinds of skills you have in some areas- but obviously it depends on things like the type and age of the skills.

Most agencies won't start looking for work for you until you have at least started the visa process. You should be able to find agency details on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site - search for BA and Analyst Programmer positions.


----------



## rif (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks topcat.. We are looking to start our visa process, for some reason, *we are not very clear on IELTS requirements*. I have found that both of our occupation ICT BA and Analyst programmer (.net C#) is listed on long term skill shortage list. 

We are quite excited to start but always seem to be missing the starting point.


----------



## rif (Dec 11, 2009)

Another one is EOI, can anyone please help us with what this starting point.. please?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

rif said:


> Another one is EOI, can anyone please help us with what this starting point.. please?


Not sure on the IELTS requirements - but see IELTS - International English Language Testing System| Home - it might help. But I'd say your written English is pretty good 

For the EOI - look at doing it on-line at Online Expression of Interest . There is a quick online test you can do on the Immigration New Zealand website to calculate the points you should be able to claim too.


----------



## rif (Dec 11, 2009)

topcat83 said:


> Not sure on the IELTS requirements - but see IELTS - International English Language Testing System| Home - it might help. But I'd say your written English is pretty good
> 
> For the EOI - look at doing it on-line at Online Expression of Interest . There is a quick online test you can do on the Immigration New Zealand website to calculate the points you should be able to claim too.


Thanks topcat, we will check both the URL's.


----------



## atalia (Mar 14, 2011)

*Hiya*

I am not answering your question but hello! What part are you thinking of going to?
Maria.


rif said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to ask again if this has been already discussed. We are new here and wish to immigrate to NZ. I am ICT Business Analyst (Assessed by ACS) and my wife is Analyst Programmer (Assessed by ACS). Both of us are in Late Fourties. With about 15 years of experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## rif (Dec 11, 2009)

atalia said:


> I am not answering your question but hello! What part are you thinking of going to?
> Maria.


Thanks Maria.. We are getting there slowely though. Still gathering information for our EOI.. thanks and keep sharing anything you think we should be aware of before sending our application.

Many Thanks.


----------

